# It's That Time of Year



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2009)

Your Yearly Dementia Test 

It's that time of year to take our annual senior citizen test. 
Exercise of the brain is as important as exercise of the muscles. As we grow older, it's important to keep mentally alert. If you don't use it, you lose it! Below is a very private way to gauge your loss or non-loss of intelligence. 
Take the test presented here to determine if you're losing it or not. The spaces below are so you don't see the answers until you've made your answer. 
OK, relax, clear your mind and begin.



1. What do you put in a toaster?






















Answer: "bread." If you said "toast," give up now and do something else. 

Try not to hurt yourself. If you said, bread, go to Question 2.






2. Say "silk" five times. Now spell "silk." What do cows drink?






















Answer: Cows drink water. If you said "milk," don't attempt the next question. Your brain is over-stressed and may even overheat. Content yourself with reading a more appropriate literature such as Auto World. However, if you said "water", proceed to question 3.







3. If a red house is made from red bricks and a blue house is made from blue brick s and a pink house is made from pink bricks and a black house is made from black bricks , what is a green house made from? 





















Answer: Greenhouses are made from glass. If you said "green bricks,"

why the hell are you still reading these??? 

If you said "glass," go on to Question 4. 






4. It's twenty years ago, and a plane is flying at 20,000 feet over Germany (If you will recall, Germany at the time was politically divided into West Germany and East Germany.) Anyway, during the flight, two engines fail. The pilot, realizing that the last remaining engine is also failing, decides on a crash landing procedure. Unfortunately the engine fails before he can do so and the plane fatally crashes smack in the middle of "no man's land" between East Germany and West Germany . Where would you bury the survivors? East Germany , West Germany , or no man's land"? 



















Answer: You don't bury survivors. 

If you said ANYTHING else, you're a dunce and you must stop. If you said, "You don't bury survivors", proceed to the next question. 





5. Without using a calculator - You are driving a bus from London to Milford Haven in Wales . In London , 17 people get on the bus. In Reading , six people get off the bus and nine people get on. In Swindon, two people get off and four get on . In Cardiff, 11 people get off and 16 people get on . In Swansea, three people get off and five people get on. In Carmathen, six people get off and three get on. You then arrive at Milford Haven. 

What was the name of the bus driver? 




















Answer: Oh, for crying out loud! 

Don't you remember your own name? It was YOU!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

8)


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 30, 2009)

That was good Lindy!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow...I'm surprised i was able to get myself dressed this morning. :?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2009)

I said toast :? .


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 1, 2009)

hooray! i got them all ridht


----------



## beachgurl (Apr 1, 2009)

Ditto the toast


----------



## Deda (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, toast me too.  I need a refresher course.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yeah - I was toasted at toast..... :?

It went downhill from there....could someone bring over my motorized mall scooter??? plus my cane.......


----------



## heartsong (Apr 1, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  OMG, after that, i'm afraid to leave the house! LOL!


----------



## TheGardener (Apr 2, 2009)

That was really funny, Lindy.     I messed up on the last one.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 3, 2009)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> Wow...I'm surprised i was able to get myself dressed this morning. :?



Oh my goat! i'm not even dressed!

I got ALL of them WRONG!!! :shock: 
 My husband got all but 1 right :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2009)

Well....(_smirk_...) I got them ALL right!  

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Of course, I _have _done this quiz before :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 3, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Well....(_smirk_...) I got them ALL right!
> 
> *
> *
> ...



LOL Tanya, what was your score the FIRST time you did it? lol


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2009)

Well.....I got the 'milk' one wrong :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 3, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




I done it before too, but it had been a year or so. I did have to think.... for 2 second


----------



## Lindy (Apr 3, 2009)




----------

